# Looking for small flashes



## autronicdsm (Oct 2, 2012)

I am thinking of getting something better for my macro set up. I have a Novoflex bracket with 2 flexible arms that I have been using but with 580 and 430 attached it's too damn big and heavy. I have a Phottix manual triggers that I can use but I can't find a small flash that has a manual mode. Something like 270 I think would work good but no M mode  I am trying to avoid buying dedicated macro flash...for now.

Since Canon now has a wireless transmitter, what are the chances that they will release small flash (270 III?) with wireless receiver?


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 2, 2012)

http://photofocus.com/2012/09/30/low-priced-high-performance-lightweight-canon-macro-flash-set-up/

I recalled this from the weekend reading. The flash is the Sunpak PF20XD, which has a manual mode.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 3, 2012)

I can emphathize with trying not the spend the $$$$ on name-brand macro ring flashes, especially Canon. But a good ring flash really helps with macro photography. They don't need to be expensive and can be picked up for similar price as a manual flash. I have used this Phoenix macro ring flash ($89.99, real flash, not just LED ring light) for a while on my Rebel on 5D III with nice results. 

http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Smart-Flash-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0013XTIFG


----------



## shining example (Oct 3, 2012)

I have this: http://www.amazon.com/Metz-Mecablitz-Digital-Macro-Flash/dp/B001MYLCO6/

I rather like it, though I don't use it an awful lot (simply because I don't do all that much macro photography). Unfortunately, it's not all that much cheaper than the Canon macro flash.


----------



## autronicdsm (Oct 5, 2012)

That Sunpak flash looks pretty small and light. I think I might try it...if it doesn't work I can always return it. Thanks!


----------

